# fps for css



## Orange

enable console, which is in keyboard, and advance, and should say, console and check it
then when in game click the "~" button and type in this cl_showfps 1


----------



## OJX

Same thing and type that or net_graph 1

10-30 bad
30-40 playable
40-50 good
50-60 awesome


----------



## Orange

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MX-510*
Same thing and type that or net_graph 1

10-30 bad
30-40 playable
40-50 good
50-60 awesome

Thats a good explanation, never owuld have thought of saying that


----------



## PigLetPInk

or download FRAPS


----------



## Jori

I usually get 25-40 fps. And i've played it at 20 fps, its not really "bad" its noticable, but not bad.


----------



## OJX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PigLetPInk*
or download FRAPS









It's actually much better to just type in a command in-game then to download and install a whole different program, set it up, and let it run in the background using resources in my opinion


----------



## DaY_wAlKeR

i average at 120fps now that i have overclocked every thing


----------



## mauguai

recommend typing "netgraph 3" instead of 1. It'll show your loss and choke which can severely affect your play if they are at all above 0, good to know if you're wondering why you're lagging and your shots dont register properly.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaY_wAlKeR*
i average at 120fps now that i have overclocked every thing

That's awesome, at max settings I assume eh?


----------



## black_hawk

This isen't about CS:S but it is about fps. how can I find my fps in Battlefield 2?


----------

